# Phillip, we need to talk.



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

N


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Sam, you are taking this out on the wrong person. This guy is just an employee, doing what he is paid to do. Some of the personal attacks on other threads (not yours) went too far.

And VS is just doing what they do. Bird's gotta fly, fish's gotta swim.

I've taken a few days to process all this, and this I know for a fact - I HATE the ads on every page. HATE them. Completely wrecks the look of the site.

But the blame doesn't really lie at the feet of the buyer. I can't stand what has happened to the site, but this couldn't have happened without someone inside our community acting out of self interest. And despite the validations being offered since, the fact it happened so quickly and quietly, shows he knew he was doing wrong. I don't walk in his shoes - if he was genuinely worried about losing his house through legal threats, then that is just wrong, but obviously there were other courses to take than this one, and he will know it. This was just opportunistic, and acting in self-interest. A lot of people would have done the same. It's a shame we didn't put anything in place to protect against this eventuation. 15,000 members, and not one of us saw it coming?

I can only begin to try understand the rage some of the mods feel, after all they have put in over the years. A huge thanks to all of you.
Adrian


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

scater said:


> Have you taken a moment to consider what you're doing with your life mate? We're all given a limited amount of time in our lives to do our thing and I'm worried you're not making the most of yours. Plenty of people out there make a positive contribution to the world and plenty don't and at the moment you fall into the latter category. You don't make anything, you don't help anyone.
> 
> Have you ever asked yourself what your legacy will be at the end of your days? What will you be remembered for? Your organisation exists in the crevices of society. You fill and infect the niches created by the selfless contributions of others. We worked collaboratively and voluntarily for years here to build a community. We're an organisation of friends and acquaintances who work together for mutual benefit. We don't make any money out of it - we have real jobs. We're doctors and teachers and cops. Then your company sees a chance to exploit our work for your own selfish ends. You're parasitic. You're like a mosquito, happy to draw your sustenance from the lives of others.
> 
> Consider this. If you had never existed, would the world be worse off? The fact is in this corner of the world, we'd be much more happy. I'm not saying that to be mean, I just genuinely wonder how people like you think about your contribution to society.


I appreciate what you are saying but this reads as a the equivalent of the typical internet troll posting "Why Don't You Just Kill Your Self". At the end of the day this is just a job, and I still enjoy my job. I have not done anything personally on the site other than make an introduction and answer questions. Contrary to popular belief I have not edited anyone's posts on here, deleted anyone's posts on here, banned or otherwise censored anyone on here. I think I have been as polite as I possibly could since I don't personally feel the need to be an asshole on here. Just trying to do my job the best I can.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

AdrianK said:


> Sam, you are taking this out on the wrong person. This guy is just an employee, doing what he is paid to do. Some of the personal attacks on other threads (not yours - you were not abusive in any way) went too far.
> 
> And VS is just doing what they do. Bird's gotta fly, fish's gotta swim.
> 
> ...


For what its worth, thanks!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope, I'm not buying it. These guys created an industry which made the rape of this site possible. Phillip chose to work in that field. Sure, Scott's a dick but I guarantee he didn't go out and approach companies looking to sell. Vertiscope would have approached him after seeing our stats. Just doing what they've got to do? Nope. No one put a gun to their head and said "here's your job now." Let's not pretend they had no choice in this matter. They saw an opportunity to exploit the work of others and they took it.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Phillip I never suggested you kill yourself, I'm suggesting you get a career that makes some sort of contribution to society.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

scater said:


> Phillip I never suggested you kill yourself, I'm suggesting you get a career that makes some sort of contribution to society.


You can argue this any way to any career anyone has. I personally feel I contribute plenty to society with all 24hours I live and breath in a day. Stay Positive.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Let's not pretend it was preordained that the work that VS does would exist. This guy didn't know who we were before he got here but he sure as hell knew what his company did. They've ruined forums across the world in the name of lining their own pockets and I for one think that's shameful.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Verticalscope said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Phillip I never suggested you kill yourself, I'm suggesting you get a career that makes some sort of contribution to society.
> ...


Okey dokey, I'm a teacher in a state school. Argue away.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

AdrianK said:


> Sam, you are taking this out on the wrong person. This guy is just an employee, doing what he is paid to do. Some of the personal attacks on other threads (not yours) went too far.
> 
> And VS is just doing what they do. Bird's gotta fly, fish's gotta swim.
> 
> ...


Good point.

Personally, I blame Kayakone for threatening legal action against Scott for being discriminated against for being a Christian. I'd dearly love to see the stupid old fool push on with this action, he seriously is dumb enough to do it.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Is K1 now at KFDU?
I know kev you love kfdu but how does this make you feel?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Stealthfisha said:


> Is K1 now at KFDU?
> I know kev you love kfdu but how does this make you feel?


Not a fan of KFDU - very sterile.

Feel nothing, keen to open some eyes though


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

BIGKEV said:


> Personally, I blame Kayakone for threatening legal action against Scott for being discriminated against for being a Christian. I'd dearly love to see the stupid old fool push on with this action, he seriously is dumb enough to do it.


This revelation comes as a huge shock and is extremely disappointing, are you sure of your facts Kev?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Agreed

im a member of kfdu but I enjoy the slagging off here...occasionally no one talks about fishing which at times is frustrating when ya want to sink ya teeth into a great story....I mistakenly presumed ya liked kfdu.....sorry mate....im thinking a third forum for the things kfdu dont like and akff put up with...just offshore based and slagging each other off and random topics placed on here by salti....leave kfdu as it is without ruining its current flavour and akff to bream fishing and a third new one to offshore and banter etc....

even if we stay....this has really spoilt it a little and will forever be spoken of....


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

krustayshen said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I blame Kayakone for threatening legal action against Scott for being discriminated against for being a Christian. I'd dearly love to see the stupid old fool push on with this action, he seriously is dumb enough to do it.
> ...


100%

I pity the fool


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Stealthfisha said:


> Is K1 now at KFDU?


He has been a member there since 2011


----------



## eric (Oct 7, 2008)

.


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

This is hilarious...


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Gra

There is a lot of emotion here. Understandable. I'm with you though, legal pretensions are what pushed Scott. Also like you, can NOT see how the new owners can have adopted legal risk from before their time. If Scott was seeking to step away from this it surely only does it for any action over future issues.

I also don't understand how Scott's exposure to this is very high. Not important anymore, but I thought issues not following discrimination rules (eg religion) would be the responsibility of the individual. Balanced by the context of the situation (which you express succinctly). And ultimately holding a balance on this were the mods, highly exposed I would think.

So, if that is right, not just the ravings of a lunatic, Scott was protected (and continues to be protected), by the same mods he sold out. Way to go.

Scott had many ways to pass things on, sales for $ being just one, and clearly not one favoured by the long term membership who have committed for years.


----------



## cjbfisher (Nov 19, 2010)

Ultimately, one person is responsible for the demise of the forum, as it was his choice to announce that he would pursue legal action. This seems to have finally forced Scott into his khunt act. However, if there are members in the background, who actively encouraged the legal action, should hang their heads in shame, just for their sheer stupidity and lack of foresight.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Ultimately, one person is responsible for the demise of the forum, as it was his choice to announce that he would pursue legal action. This seems to have finally forced Scott into his khunt act. However, the members in the background, who actively encouraged the legal action, should hang their heads in shame, just for their sheer stupidity and lack of foresight.


I personally know of no one who encouraged this action, and know few actively dissuading it.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

dru said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Ultimately, one person is responsible for the demise of the forum, as it was his choice to announce that he would pursue legal action. This seems to have finally forced Scott into his khunt act. However, the members in the background, who actively encouraged the legal action, should hang their heads in shame, just for their sheer stupidity and lack of foresight.
> ...


x2, for what it's worth now.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I know nothing of any legal action. I left the site, and my role as a moderator, months ago.

What I can say is my leaving was based largely, but not entirely, on the behaviour of one person. This person took up perhaps 70% of my moderating time. I wrote countless pm's, all as nice and caring as I could muster given my frustration. None of it helped. His actions, behaviour and attitude simply became more and more self serving. The really sad thing was that I and everyone else in the mod team knew it was actually the opposite but could do nothing to stop it. So much effort, so much soul searching.

In the end it did me in, it did him in and (it seems) it did the site in.

I was not a party to what happened to that person or the site in the end. But from my experience the moderators should be the last people anyone should blame for any of this.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I can categorically state that the banning of the person you speak of had nothing to do with their religious beliefs. When those beliefs caused friction on the forum, it was easy to moderate, that was our job.
Moderation is a thankless task and the better the moderation the less work there should be. Some moderators are really good at spotting trouble when it first appears and nipping it in the bud (Trouble is when a member demands too much time and management). 
If it gets to a stage when all your time on the forum as a moderator is spent managing complaints and requests about and for one member, then you have failed as a moderator. I failed as a moderator, this problem should have been dealt with years ago. But some problems are clever and worm their way in to the system, gaining support and momentum on one side and chipping away at rules and regulations on the other, even when they offer to help, they can create more mess and take up more time than if you had done it yourself. 
As I said it is all about time.

I don't believe the threat of legal action was the issue here, it was never a real threat, all we had to do was hand over our documentation and it would have been quite clear what the banning was for, I suspect a judge would have fined us for not doing it earlier.

However, if your name is on the ownership paper then even knowing your 100% right, it still can't be nice know people are threatening you with legal action.


----------

